# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  HT in Toronto

## igor7

Hi people,
I have consulted with 2 HT doctors in Toronto. But I don't know which one I should go with.

Both doctors have had HT themselves. As far as my research goes, both are well accepted by the HT community and patients. Both received me very well and I'm quite satisfied with the information that both gave me, although I knew a lot about the procedures and everything (Thanks to the internet resources), so I was not a dummy in their office, but I listened to what they had to say and asked many questions from both.

The only difference they have is that, when it came to the number of grafts that they estimate they can get by checking my scalp, one of them said 2800 grafts is the max. number and the other said between 3000-3100...and I have to add that both mentioned that its just an estimate and it may turn out to be more than or around the number they estimated....and I knew it too...

So I'm now thinking which doctor to choose and have my HT with?

Any suggestions from past patients and others? I really appreciate that!

igor,

----------


## mg39

If one of them is Dr Jones, you may want to reconsider.  He doesn't have a very good reputation at all.  I went to see him for a consult and was left with a feeling of uneasiness, he was arrogant and pushy and left me feeling even more self conscious when I left his office.  When I researched him a little more, I found some very unsatisfied patients.  

If you are willing to travel to Ottawa (less than 4 hours from Toronto), go to Dr Rahal for the procedure. He is generally considered one of the best in the industry and you won't find any negative comments on this or any other forum.  If/when I go forward, he will be the doctor for me.

Good luck!

----------


## mattj

It's worth pointing out that Dr Rahal carries out consultations in Toronto.

As for the estimates, they might differ but not by that much really. It's possible that with stretching exercises your scalp laxity could increase allowing a surgeon to extract more grafts.

----------


## igor7

> If one of them is Dr Jones, you may want to reconsider.  He doesn't have a very good reputation at all.  I went to see him for a consult and was left with a feeling of uneasiness, he was arrogant and pushy and left me feeling even more self conscious when I left his office.  When I researched him a little more, I found some very unsatisfied patients.  
> 
> If you are willing to travel to Ottawa (less than 4 hours from Toronto), go to Dr Rahal for the procedure. He is generally considered one of the best in the industry and you won't find any negative comments on this or any other forum.  If/when I go forward, he will be the doctor for me.
> 
> Good luck!


 Thank you mg39 for your reply! I didn't meet with Dr. Jones, I just read about him on the internet so I knew him this way. As for Dr. Rahal, I know about his excellent works specially about hairlines. Unfortunately I'm not living in Canada and I came here for a short time and will have to go back, I don't know whether I will have the opportunity to meet him in a short time...I will see what I can do since it's not an easy decision and I definitely will take my time to think about it...But as I said before, these 2 doctors that I have met are among the respected ones and currently both come equal in everything and that's the problem actually because it's now difficult to decide...

Good luck to you too!

----------


## igor7

> It's worth pointing out that Dr Rahal carries out consultations in Toronto.
> 
> As for the estimates, they might differ but not by that much really. It's possible that with stretching exercises your scalp laxity could increase allowing a surgeon to extract more grafts.


 Thank you mattj for your reply!

As I can see you are Dr. Rahal's representative, therefore I'd like to ask whether he is currently in Toronto or not? I'd really appreciate if I can have a consultation here in Toronto.

And you mentioned scalp stretching exercises...One of the doctors that I met  briefly said a little about it but not completely.
Can you please explain and tell me if it's possible to do the exercises by myself? Any specific source on the internet? Although, I will look for it...

Thanks in advance!

----------


## mattj

Dr Rahal isn't in Toronto right now. How long are you staying in Canada?

As for scalp exercises, I usually don't like to just say "google it", but there are some great instructional videos available online. Yes, it's something you can do yourself.

----------


## igor7

> Dr Rahal isn't in Toronto right now. How long are you staying in Canada?
> 
> As for scalp exercises, I usually don't like to just say "google it", but there are some great instructional videos available online. Yes, it's something you can do yourself.


 Currently my return date is Aug 22

----------

